# toddler drank perfume



## Mee_Mummy

My 2 year old DS was being quiet. I went ti check on him after sorting out DD & he's there with my perfume. I could smell it in the room. He started pointing to his tongue so I smelt his breath & I could smell perfume. 

I don't know how much he sprayed into his mouth at all. What do I do? Is there any Ned for him to see a doctor? He seems fine.


----------



## emzky90

I think it'd be classed as low tox, my lo put one of the plug in air freshners in her mouth once, the cotton wool end, she'd pulled it out lol and I just gave her a drink of milk. She also ate some aerial liquitab once too and it just made her sick. I rang nhs direct and as long as they're not in pain or owt then don't worry.


----------



## freckleonear

Perfume can be poisonous for children, depending on the type. I would find the ingredients on the packaging and then ring NHS Direct. I'm sure he'll be fine if he hasn't had much, but better safe than sorry. :hugs:


----------



## Mee_Mummy

I don't have the box and can't find ingredients list on the net.


----------



## lhancock90

NHS direct just to be sure 
x


----------



## Mummy2B21

what perfume was it hun? Hope he's ok xxx


----------

